# GRRR Im so irritated



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

My sunburst platy female had her fry last night, and my mom and step father and I had a great time watching. I dont have the space for any more, [I just bought a second tank to accomidate the previous batch] so my mom decided that today she was going to purchase a large aquarium for her bedroom[the alternative was me just letting them out of the breeder for nature to take its course]. Well, about a month ago when my red wag platy gave birth, I watched for a bit before leaving for class and she was fine with them. Well, after about an hour and ten babies were loose, we watched some tv and I came back to see how many more she had, and somehow the babies must have swam back up through the crack in the breeder and been eaten by mamma fish because there was NOTHING in there except her. The breeder is a two way breeder and has no cracks, and no holes big enough for fry to escape. Well I know the original plan was to just release the fry knowing theyd be eaten, but now Im irritated because I had found a home for them. Oh well, I guess its best. I dont have any male platies anymore, so hopefully this will be the end of that until I can get a big tank. Its very fun to watch the fry grow up. The first batch is a month and a half old now and there are 8 surviving females that are very large for their age. 

On to keeping my fire belly tadpoles alive...


----------



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish-in-a-bag: I guess now I know to watch the mammas and take them out asap


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the cool things with Platies is that was a female has babies you don't need a male. The female can store sperm and have numerous broods without the help of a male.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had angelfish and other cichlids take out a whole brood of baby livebearers by waiting at the bottom (where the aeration slots are) and ripping them through. sometimes i'd see a baby guppy head in the corner......

was the mom fat again once the babies were gone?


----------



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep she was big after she ate em. While im hoping she has another batch of fry, I guess its good for now.


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you keep the fire bellies in a set up with the fish or are they separate, could make an interesting and aquaterrarium. How did you get them to breed?
for information on setting up a cool aquaterrarium, checking my video podcast and blog www.bombina.co.uk


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Definately take her out asap when she does have them. When she first has the fry, they won't swim much. The longer they are alive, they have a tendency to swim toward the surface. I'm guessing you had a Vbreeder. This type of breeder has a v shaped divider. I have the same thing. They are the best to use, but there is still the ability for the fry to escape. Next time, even if she isn't finished, but you know she has had most of them, it would probably be best to take her out if you know that you will be gone for a while.


----------



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nature neil said:


> Do you keep the fire bellies in a set up with the fish or are they separate, could make an interesting and aquaterrarium. How did you get them to breed?
> for information on setting up a cool aquaterrarium, checking my video podcast and blog www.bombina.co.uk


They did it on their own. I have two females and a male in the same tank, and they jsut went at it and laid the eggs. I dont have anything special, they are in one of those backyard frog/bug habitat things for little kids, where they have water and a light i snagged from an older 1gallon tank. No heater but the room temperature is pretty warm. In the next month I am planning on putting them in an exo terrarium/aquarium with a guppy or two. Ive heard occasionally they can snag the guppies but my toads are pretty small so they should do alright.


----------



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

eaglesfan3711 said:


> Definately take her out asap when she does have them. When she first has the fry, they won't swim much. The longer they are alive, they have a tendency to swim toward the surface. I'm guessing you had a Vbreeder. This type of breeder has a v shaped divider. I have the same thing. They are the best to use, but there is still the ability for the fry to escape. Next time, even if she isn't finished, but you know she has had most of them, it would probably be best to take her out if you know that you will be gone for a while.


Yes I have V breeder. When the first female had hers, I took her out and she had a few more, who were lucky enough to be caught before being eaten. She had taken a few hours to have them all, so I thought this one would be about the same. Whoops.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

After several biths, you usually should notice a pattern as to how long it takes to drop then all.


----------

